# 22 Conversion for Thunder Pro 9mm UC???



## trailwalker65 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am looking to run some cheap ammo through my Bersa to develop muscle memory. I was told that there should be a conversion kit for my gun, but I'll be darned if I can find such a thing. I really don't want to go out and find a really large 22LR and practicing with 9mm is starting to affect my budget. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

You were told wrong. There is no conversion kit for the 9UC. I have the BT22 and it is priced reasonably and has similar sights to the 9UC. A lot of us use this combo. You will be happy with it as it is an excellent pistol.


----------

